# Custom MTB aus Titan



## 11Biker (25. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
nach langjähriger Erfahrung mit Carbon-Fahrrädern und ein paar schlechten Erfahrungen mit diesem Material will ich mir ein Titan MTB kaufen.
Ich mache viele Jedermannrennen und Etappen Rennen, deswegen suche ich ein gutes und schnelles aber vor allem auch bequemes Fahrrad. Es muss auch personalisiert sein (Geometrie) mit Boost, lebenslanger Garantie, PF und Tapered Steuersatz.

Ich brauche mehr Info und Erfahrungen über folgende Marken:

- Van Nicholas Tuareg : 4.200€ und sehr bekannte Marke mit XT, Crest MK3, RS Sid. Es hat nicht Boost und leider kann ich es nicht personalisieren mit Geometrie und Design. Lebenslange Garantie (20-25 Jahre)
- Kocmo MCM 29: Preis? aber kann man sicher personalisieren... bald sage ich euch mehr. 10 Jahre Garantie
- Hekla XCR.1: 4.500€ mit XT, DT Swiss 1700, RS Sid es ist teurer als die anderen aber mit Boost, Interne Kabelführung und Personalisiert. Lebenslange Garantie (20-25 Jahre)


----------



## Epic-Treter (25. Juli 2018)

Watt ist mit Lynskey?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Juli 2018)

Falkenjagd/Rennstahl können tw angepasst werden.Einfach mal googeln
Zu den genannten Rädern hab ich leider keine Erfahrungen die ich dir mitgeben kann...


----------



## ArSt (25. Juli 2018)

Titan nach Kundenwunsch:
http://www.vpace.de/t2m-29er-titanrahmen/
https://www.vigmos.de/mountenbike/
http://tritonbikes.com/
Und hier mal ein Thread, in dem einige Hersteller gezeigt wurden: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbautipps-fuer-fette-wurst-titanrahmen-gabel-laufraeder.864265/


----------



## MForrest (25. Juli 2018)

Rewel.com
Die haben manchmal auch günstige Vorführräder / Rahmen ....
Ich glaub da kannst du nicht viel falsch machen.

Jeronimo aus Teneriffa macht seeehr feine Schweisnähte. Ich hatte da mal ein 29'er, war sehr schön ge- u. verarbeitet und netter Kontakt, aber die Jungs von Rewel in Botzen auch.

Viel Erfolg mit deiner Entscheidung


----------



## 11Biker (25. Juli 2018)

ArSt schrieb:


> Titan nach Kundenwunsch:
> http://www.vpace.de/t2m-29er-titanrahmen/
> https://www.vigmos.de/mountenbike/
> http://tritonbikes.com/
> Und hier mal ein Thread, in dem einige Hersteller gezeigt wurden: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbautipps-fuer-fette-wurst-titanrahmen-gabel-laufraeder.864265/


Danke für die Infos, ich habe schon viel gelesen... hier Neuigkeiten für den Rahmen:

- Vigmos: (Ausgeschlossen). Nur 5 Jahre Garantie
- Van Nicholas (Ausgeschlossen). Keine Personalisierung (Geometrie oder Design)
- Mawis (Ausgeschlossen) 10 Jahre Garantie und Basispreis von 2.850€
- vpace: (Ok) 10 Jahre Garantie. Warte auf Rückmeldung.
- *Triton:* 2.250€ full custom frame mit interner Kabelführung und lebeslanger Garantie.
- Kocmo (Ok) 10 Jahre Garantie. Warte auf Rückmeldung.
- *Hekla:*2.250€ full custom frame mit interner Kabelführung und lebeslanger Garantie.
- *Pilot:* 2.250€ custom size frame und lebenslange Garantie.
- Rewel (Ausgeschlossen). Nur 5 Jahre Garantie und Basismodel 2.140€


----------



## Raze (25. Juli 2018)

Hallo, da ich auch gerade an der Sache dran bin, kann ich Dir eine Anregung geben: Ich würde auf den Garantieanspruch keinen allzu großen Wert legen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der große Teil der oben aufgezählten Klitschen oder Vertriebe in 10 Jahren noch den selben Job macht.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Juli 2018)

von Pilot habe ich eigentlich nur gutes gehört...Henri Lesewitz fährt seines auch schon länger und ist zufrieden damit

"Cycles Leon" gibt es noch...kannste mal schauen...aus frankreich


----------



## 11Biker (26. Juli 2018)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo, da ich auch gerade an der Sache dran bin, kann ich Dir eine Anregung geben: Ich würde auf den Garantieanspruch keinen allzu großen Wert legen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der große Teil der oben aufgezählten Klitschen oder Vertriebe in 10 Jahren noch den selben Job macht.


Danke,
die Garantie ist mehr für die Sicherheit und Qualität. 5 Jahre Garantie ist mir zu wenig, 10 Jahre sind schon gut aber wenn ich für das gleiche oder 200€ mehr lebenslange Garantie bekomme, dann bin ich lieber bei lebenslanger Garantie (20-25 Jahre).
Mal gucken was mir die anderen Marken anworten


----------



## kleinerblaumann (27. Juli 2018)

11Biker schrieb:


> Es muss auch personalisiert sein (Geometrie) mit Boost, lebenslanger Garantie, *PF* und Tapered Steuersatz.



Heißt das pressfit, also beim Tretlager? Ich will jetzt hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen, aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte, dann käme an einen solchen Rahmen auf jeden Fall ein BSA Gewinde. Titan lässt es ja zu, dass man das Gewinde direkt ins Material schneidet, sodass keine Gewindehülse eingebacken werden muss. Und dann ist BSA doch einfach super sorglos und vielseitig.


----------



## 11Biker (27. Juli 2018)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Heißt das pressfit, also beim Tretlager? Ich will jetzt hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen, aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte, dann käme an einen solchen Rahmen auf jeden Fall ein BSA Gewinde. Titan lässt es ja zu, dass man das Gewinde direkt ins Material schneidet, sodass keine Gewindehülse eingebacken werden muss. Und dann ist BSA doch einfach super sorglos und vielseitig.


Danke, dann wird es BSA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (2. September 2018)

Hallo, wie hast Du dich entschieden?


----------



## 11Biker (8. September 2018)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo, wie hast Du dich entschieden?


Hallo zusammen,
ja, ich habe mich schon vor ein paar Tagen für ein Hekla-Bike entschieden.
Alvaro Molinos ist der Besitzer. Er hat einen YouTube Kanal und testet das Fahrrad und die Komponenten bei Marathon und Etappenrennen. Ich fand es ganz interessant und überzeugend und habe mich letzendlich zum Kauf entschieden. 

Sobald ich das Fahrrad hab, lade ich ein paar Fotos hoch


----------



## Raze (9. September 2018)

11Biker schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schon vor ein paar Tagen für ein Hekla-Bike entschieden.
> Alvaro Molinos ist der Besitzer.


_
"Wir vertrauen auf unsere OEM in China, die bereits 30 Jahre Erfahrung besitzt und jährlich mehrere Tausend Rahmen herstellt."_

Ich dachte zuerst, dass die Rahmen in D gefertigt werden. Der Preis ist aber zu gut.


----------



## Goiofy (1. Oktober 2018)

Servus . Gibts Neues? Ich bin auch seit einiger Zeit am Liebäugeln. Wiesmann war bei deiner Liste nicht dabei. Gabs da einen Grund?


----------



## 11Biker (3. Oktober 2018)

Goiofy schrieb:


> Servus . Gibts Neues? Ich bin auch seit einiger Zeit am Liebäugeln. Wiesmann war bei deiner Liste nicht dabei. Gabs da einen Grund?


Noch nicht, ich habe das Fahrrad vor einem Monat bestellt. Es dauert noch 2-3 Monate.
Ich habe an Wiesmann nicht so viel gedacht, weil mir das Design nicht so zusagt und ich auch nicht mehr als 5.000€ bezahlen will.


----------



## Goiofy (3. Oktober 2018)

Alles klar, danke. 
Ich bin ja auf der Suche nach einem Fully. Da gibts nicht so viele Anbieter und so richtig überzeugt bin ich bisher noch von Keinem.
Bis auf das Wiesmann Konzept, dass ja auch schon gegen ein Rocky Mountain Carbon angetreten ist und dabei keine schlechte figur gemacht hat. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Titan Fully, die er gerne weitergeben möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 11Biker (3. Oktober 2018)

Goiofy schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke.
> Ich bin ja auf der Suche nach einem Fully. Da gibts nicht so viele Anbieter und so richtig überzeugt bin ich bisher noch von Keinem.
> Bis auf das Wiesmann Konzept, dass ja auch schon gegen ein Rocky Mountain Carbon angetreten ist und dabei keine schlechte figur gemacht hat. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Titan Fully, die er gerne weitergeben möchte?


Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung damit, aber suchst du einen Fully für Enduro oder XC?
Ein Titan MTB ist kein Hardtail, sondern Softail und deswegen super bequem.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (4. Oktober 2018)

11Biker schrieb:


> Ein Titan MTB ist kein Hardtail, sondern Softail und deswegen super bequem.


Ist das theoretische Erkenntnis oder hast du das auch schon beim Fahren so gemerkt?


----------



## Goiofy (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke, ich möchte auf jeden Fall ein Fully, da ich teils schon recht ruppige Trails fahre und der Spassfaktor mit Federung schon größer ist als mit einem Hardtail - denke also auch, dass das mit einem Softail nicht dieselbe Laune macht.
Für Enduro hab ich ein Rad, dass ich auch behalten mag, der Einsatzbereich wäre also XC und Touren, AlpenX.


----------



## 11Biker (12. Oktober 2018)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Ist das theoretische Erkenntnis oder hast du das auch schon beim Fahren so gemerkt?


Ich habe das sehr oft gehört und selber gemerkt als ich Titan Fahrräder probiert habe.


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Oktober 2018)

Goiofy schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich möchte auf jeden Fall ein Fully, da ich teils schon recht ruppige Trails fahre und der Spassfaktor mit Federung schon größer ist als mit einem Hardtail - denke also auch, dass das mit einem Softail nicht dieselbe Laune macht.
> Für Enduro hab ich ein Rad, dass ich auch behalten mag, der Einsatzbereich wäre also XC und Touren, AlpenX.


rocky mountain element...


----------



## Raze (13. Dezember 2018)

@11Biker, liegt das Rad an Heiligabend unterm Baum?


----------



## 11Biker (16. Dezember 2018)

Raze schrieb:


> @11Biker, liegt das Rad an Heiligabend unterm Baum?


Noch nicht, aber in einem Monat


----------



## Moots13 (18. Dezember 2018)

(gute) Titanbikes sind als softail auch in mittelschwerem Gelände hervorragend zu fahren, als 29“ bleiben da im CC Bereich kaum Wünsche offen. (aus Erfahrung Moots ybb 26, Moots Motoxybb 29, Moots Mountaineer) Gibt es auch als Maßrahmen, bisher auch lebenslange Garantie (?), habe noch nichts von gerissenen Moots-Rahmen gehört. Nicht günstig, dafür in Verarbeitung unerreicht...
Grüße Georg


----------



## Lefty88 (19. Dezember 2018)

Einfach mal bei Haico Bikes melden in Ammerbuch. Der Haider macht da ganz feine Dinge.

https://haico-wheels.de/


----------



## Raze (20. Dezember 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Der Haider macht da ganz feine Dinge.



Oder so ähnlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüdiger (1. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

ein paar "TITAN Erfahrungen":

ich fahre seit ca 7 Jahren ein Merlin 525 trailbike mit ca 130mm Federweg am Hinterbau 
seit 1999 ein Moots YBB Softtail ca 25mm "Durchschlagschutz"
seit ein paar Monaten noch ein Vpace Gravelbike

Tipps: 
1. Vergiss Garantieleistungen! Die Titanschweißer sind (bisa auf Lynskey) eheer kleine , individuelle Schmieden, die bei Qualitätsroblemen einfach pleite gehen.
2. "langweilige" in anderern Bikes schon erfolgreiche Rahmenformen und Geometrien sind immer "sicherer als ein super idividuelles  
 Rahmendesign
3. Schau dir die Qualität der Schweißnähte und insbesondere die gute "Ausrichtung" der Längsachse des Rahmens an an und mach dein eigenes Bild.

Qualität:
+++ du hast mie mehr Ärger mit Lack. Kratzer lassen sich polieren, Passungen + Gewinde sind immer sauber, d.h. Lagerschalen lassen sich eigentlich immer prima einpressen, bzw einschauben.
++ Optik die nie eine Diskussion
0 meist keine innovative Geometrie 
-- eine falsche Geometrie ist nicht anzupassen 
-- Peparatur ist extrem teuer ( aber auch *sehr *selten)


Falls du mal in der Gegend bist bist du eingeladen eine Runde zu drehen.

Ein paar innovative Titan Experten:

Jeronimo cyles (sie hatten mal ein 160mm Fully) 
Kingdombike   https://kingdombike.com/collections/full-suspension/products/vendetta-xfs-1

Greetz


----------



## Goiofy (1. Januar 2019)

Danke  Rüdiger  für deine Erfahrungen und Tipps. 
Immer gern gesehen !


----------



## 11Biker (6. Februar 2019)

Hallo,
seit 3 Wochen fahre ich mein Hekla XCR 29", ich bin total happy.
Das Fahrrad ist richtig schön, die Schweißnähte perfekt, und insgesamt sehr bequem.
Der einzige Fehler ist, dass ich es mit Alukomponenten gekauft habe, aber in 2 Wochen habe ich alles aus Titan


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (20. Februar 2019)

11Biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> seit 3 Wochen fahre ich mein Hekla XCR 29", ich bin total happy.... aber in 2 Wochen habe ich alles aus Titan


Und dann gibt es auch Bilder? 
Gruss T.O.O.L


----------



## 11Biker (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo, auf dem Foto habe ich noch Komponenten aus Carbon aber ich glaube ich werde das Fahrrad bald mit Lenker und Sattelstütze aus Titan versehen.


----------

